# Did anyone try to CI lighter grab bag?



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

I noticed CI has $20 for 4 lighters grab bag sale going on, has anyone tried this yet? I'm considering trying my luck in a few weeks when I get some extra cash since I lost my lighter recently, though knowing my luck I'll end up with 4 BIC lighters :cheeky: haha.

It seems like a good deal though, so heads up to anyone that needs some cheap lighters or loses theirs alot, lemme know what kind of stuff you get if you go for it.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/...ssively-discounted-lighter-grab-bag/#p-128883

Edit: Sorry forgot the link


----------



## .cigardude. (Jul 8, 2013)

That seems like a good deal, you should get your money's worth.


----------



## jvercher1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Being that CI's cheapest single flamerefillable lighter on their website is the Colibri Nascar Rebel Lighter:

***cigarsinternational(dot)com/lighters/37926/colibri-nascar-rebel-lighter***

at $5.50; and then they jump to $9.95 and up; it would be safe to assume that you will get your money's worth at $20 for four. If they are cheapos, but work; you are golden. FI they don't work, CI is pretty good about returns. Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## RocknRoll (Jul 22, 2013)

I gave it a shot. 
Not officially tested for functionality yet.

View attachment 45209


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Looks good. I just placed my order. Hope they work OK...


----------



## RocknRoll (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh. I forgot to mention. 
It must have been out of habit that they included the little box of matches with the lighter order.
Either that or they are telling me that they may not work. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dr_Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

RocknRoll;[URL="javascript:dialecticDial('3884969');" said:


> 3884969[/URL]]I gave it a shot.
> Not officially tested for functionality yet.
> 
> View attachment 45209


I have the lighter on the bottom left. It was a gift as part of a sampler I bought. It worked well after I first filled it with butane. But after it sat in my desk drawer for two weeks, over 1/2 of the butane was gone and flame was about 1/2 the size.

I quit using it and bought a Ronson lighter.


----------



## permaculturemike (Jul 21, 2013)

My torch lighter I've had for a couple years just recently crapped out on me. I never realized how much I appreciated the damn thing until now... suffering without it. Well, I'm also in the market for a new lighter and of course I can't make up my damn mind and just order one. So I came across that CI grab bag deal and it seems like a pretty good deal for $20. I went ahead and did a search which led me to this thread, I was hoping to find a bit more info but that one pic looked pretty promising. I also came across another lighter grab bag deal at buy lighters (google search, I'm under the post limit) which is 5 lighters for $20. Has anyone ever ordered from them?


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

I think I'm gonna go ahead and mess with this........Thanks for the heads up!...................I have a quad and a single flame torch already though.
I believe greed is taking over.....HA!!


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

Looks like a solid deal. Let us know how they perform!


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Is the punch lighter a soft flame? Looks like a nice piece. I may have to give this a try. It seems like a pretty decent deal.


----------



## jvercher1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Not a bad package IMHO. As I have a bad habit of leaving my lighters outside to be rained on, or on the boat; I think I might have to go this route for a few spares... Thanks for the update!


----------



## .cigardude. (Jul 8, 2013)

Those look like some decent lighter especially the Punch.


----------



## RocknRoll (Jul 22, 2013)

wctaylor89 said:


> Is the punch lighter a soft flame?


Yes it is. Butane fueled with adjustable flame.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

I pulled the trigger last night on this deal. I will keep you guys posted !


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad to see everyone is getting some use out of the link, I look foreward to seeing what everyone gets. Personally I'm debating between this and a combo deal that comes with a herfidor and a lighter


----------



## cyclontzy (Jul 30, 2013)

This looks interesting, been meaning to stock up on some smokes, I think i'll pick this up too


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Just ordered mine. Will post pics when I receive them.


----------



## scurl79 (Jul 21, 2013)

RocknRoll said:


> I gave it a shot.
> Not officially tested for functionality yet.
> 
> View attachment 45209


I received my lighters today and got the same exact lighters.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Mine should arrive Thursday. I'll post a pic...hoping they're the same quality as what has already been posted.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

My order came in today..............Same lighters also


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone tested them yet to see if they work?


----------



## midnight warrior (Aug 8, 2013)

paulb1970 said:


> My order came in today..............Same lighters also


Seems to me the "gab bags" contain the same things every rip.... just my observation


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

That looks like a decent deal, especially with the Punch soft flame. I just ordered the Alec Bradley Burner (free Amazon gift card) or I'd be into getting the deal.


----------



## RocknRoll (Jul 22, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> Anyone tested them yet to see if they work?


Used all mine multiple times and they seem to work just fine.


----------



## cyclontzy (Jul 30, 2013)

Got my pack, im loving this punch. This is worth the 20 alone, best indoor non windy natural flame


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

I saw this deal on CI and it seems to be pretty decent. I can tell you that the Carbon fiber lighter I got is crap, maybe it's the fuel I am using but it says 7x refined. I am currently using 2 ronson jetlights for the purposes of lighting my sticks. I smoke outside, so that may have something to do with it. However the other 3 lighters included look good. I would add this to my cart if I was ordering from CI, seems like a decent deal.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Looks like the grab bag is the same for all of us. All seem to work just fine.

View attachment 79673


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

I got the same lighters too. I briefly opened them up and they all look nice. Any insight on how to fill this punch up with butane?


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

wctaylor89 said:


> I got the same lighters too. I briefly opened them up and they all look nice. Any insight on how to fill this punch up with butane?


There are two screws on the bottom. One adjusts the flame and the other is where you fill with butane. Flip the edge up and unscrew it. You'll see the receptacle underneath. Just screw the thing back in after you fill and flip the edge back down.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> Looks like the grab bag is the same for all of us. All seem to work just fine.
> 
> View attachment 79673


Must... resist... the ... urge!!!! I'm so tempted. I already have good lighters, but when i leave the house, i don't take the real good ones. Just don't trust myself.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

The Xikar Executive is a great lighter when they work! I have three of them but don't use them because they are too finicky for me. Add to that that their full capacity just don't cut it for me. I prefer my Madalaine single jet. Great lighter with great capacity!


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

I had to get a pair of plyers out to get the screw cap off to fill the punch lighter. Nice piece though. I am happy with my purchase.


----------



## ShotgunLuckey (Jul 19, 2013)

RocknRoll said:


> I gave it a shot.
> Not officially tested for functionality yet.
> 
> View attachment 45209


I got a couple of the one in the bottom left corner from the devils site for $3 ea.....they seem to work well

I like the looks of the punch lighter tho


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

yeah, that and the xikar are my favorites from this purchase.



wctaylor89 said:


> I had to get a pair of plyers out to get the screw cap off to fill the punch lighter. Nice piece though. I am happy with my purchase.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

paulb1970 said:


> yeah, that and the xikar are my favorites from this purchase.


Agree. The other 2 are not very good, but still a good deal overall.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Those Punch lighters are cool I want one.


----------

